# Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?



## Roman37 (13. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Teich-Freunde,

habe vor 3 Jahren einen Naturteich mit Haus gekauft  der mehr oder weniger "rund" ist und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 3,5 Meter tief ist. 

Keine Fische, gute Wasserqualität, aber teilweise liegt die Folie in der Uferzone frei.
Grundsätzlich ist der Teichbiden mit Kies bedeckt.

Frage 1) Kann ich gewöhnlichen Kies verwenden und wie diesen am besten waschen?
Frage 2) Kann mir jemand das ungefähre Voulmen des Teichs sagen?

Danke, ich bin sicher es gibt hier im Forum schon irgendwo Antworten, aber ich fand nicht die richtigen .....

Danek und liebe Grüße


----------



## Roman37 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Nachtrag: 
Hab gerade folgende berechnung gefunden:
Fläche x 1/3 x Tiefe --> wären also round about 120.000 Liter ?????

Stimmig?


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

...gewöhnlichen Kies waschen ist extrem aufwändig und nicht gründlich...nimm lieber gleich gewaschenen Kies, der kostet kaum mehr - ist aber deutlich sauberer...

...um Dir bei deiner Berechnung zu helfen, wäre die Oberfläche im Durchmesser und/oder Umfang wichtig, und die Frage nach den Wänden - Steilwände oder Schrägwände in welchem Winkel?...

PS: ...falls die Fläche im Profil steht, Sorry, da habe ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut...


----------



## Roman37 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Danke Zacky für die schnelle Antwort,

gewaschenen Kies in "Rauhen Mengen" bekomm ich aber sicher nicht in der Kiesgrube oder?
Hmmmmm...Idee?


----------



## Roman37 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

ah sorry, Durchmesser sit ca. 10 bis 11 Meter und das Profil ist klassisch, sprich Sumpfrzone ca. 30 cm,  Flachwasserzone ca. 0,8 bis 1 m und Tiefzone.


----------



## Springmaus (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Hallo,

 ich weiß nicht aber ich hab den ganzen Kies aus meinem Teich rausgeräumt

! weg damit !  da sich dazwischen nur Dreck und Schmodder sammelt!


----------



## Zacky (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Hallo Roman.

...doch, doch - es gibt schon den gewaschenen Kies in der Kiesgrube...wenn Du ihn selbst direkt von der Grube holen kannst, ist es meistens noch billiger, als über einen Baustoffhändler...

...aber der Einwand von Doris "Springmaus" ist schon berechtigt...:?

Jaaa, und dein Teichvolumen berechnen...


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Hallo Roman,
laß es mit dem Kies, wie Doris schon sagt, irgendwann ist Dein Kies verschlammt, ging bei mir
genauso. Habe alles schon wieder raus. 
Am Rand habe ich jetzt Ufermatten, die teilweise bis in die Flachzone reichen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Moin,
kann ich nur bestätigen mit dem Kies, verschmutzt sehr schnell und sieht höchstens 2 Wochen gut aus!


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Hallo



so sah Kies *0*-32   (ungewaschen)  !

 

nach ca 10 Jahren aus 

lehmhaltiger oder tonhaltiger Kies hat bei mäßigem Besatz , artenreicher Bepflanzung und Mindeststärke   >10cm mehr Vor-als Nachteile.

Beiträge zum Thema unterm Suchwort    z.B.Verlegesand

mfG


----------



## Teicher (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Hallo Karsten,
eine kurze Frage, spiels du unterwasser Golf?  Oder iss'ner Golfplatz in deine nähe?

MsG
Jimmy


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*



> spiels du unterwasser Golf? Oder iss'ner Golfplatz in deine nähe?



Hab ich esrt beim zweiten Blick gesehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Jetzt aber nochmal zum Thema, ich würd den Kies auch sein lassen.
Zumindest am Rand und in der flachen Zone.
dort wären Ufermatten und/oder Sand glaub ich besser geeignet.

Am Ende ist es jedoch Geschmacksache und eine Frage der Lust und Zeit die man zum reinigen aufbringen muß.

"Zugeschmodderter" Kies sieht ja nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## karsten. (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Das sind "Marker"

Wenn ich die Beschriftung lesen konnte 


waren Wasser ....




und Augen ok.

schönes WE


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*



> Das sind "Marker"
> 
> Wenn ich die Beschriftung lesen konnte
> 
> ...




Und ich hab nen Testkoffer und renn jedesmal zum Optiker


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Lieber den Kies raus und gewaschenen Rheinsand/ Verlegesand rein. Hat nur Vorteile (saubersaugen/ vermeidung von Verschlammung)


----------



## Teicher (16. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

Und ich dummerli hab immer gedacht "Marker" sind eine abgelaufener währung. 
Jetzt im ernst, ich möchte auch den ollen Kies los haben, aaaaber wohin damit?  Ich müßte alles mit'n Eimer raus fischen und irgend wie abtransportieren.  Mein Teich ist ganz unten am unterste grungstück grenze, also müßt ich dwes ganze gelumpe per hand zum Straße schleppen.  Ich kom schon ins schwitzen wenn ich nur dran denke!

Jimmy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Teich sanieren, Kies waschen, Volumen?*

bei e-bäääy kleinanzeigen nen foto reinstellen und noch an selbstabholer verkaufen oder irgendwo in Bereichen wo Staunässe vorliegt als Drainage einarbeiten oder ne kleine Steingartenecke anlegen.


----------

